# Want to be an officer but your grades aren't good enough?



## munky99999 (4 Jul 2006)

So you went down to the recruiting office with your transcript to find out that your grades aren’t good enough for the RMC. However you feel you are smart enough to obtain a degree but those ruddy high school marks are holding you back? Look no further I have just what you are looking for!!!

http://www.athabascau.ca/



> Our Admissions policy allows admission to the University and registration in a course (except where a pre-requisite is needed) that is not based on prior academic achievement.



This is distance education and they don’t look at prior marks.</Ramble>

PS.I don’t have any sort of association with these people. I’m not advertising for them or anything of the sort.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (4 Jul 2006)

I have heard of this University before.  My step-mother thought this would be a good idea for me to pick up some extra courses because many times I am unable to put time aside to attend University during normal school hours.  I would highly suggest this for many people as I have heard good reviews.


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Jul 2006)

munky99999 said:
			
		

> So you went down to the recruiting office with your transcript to find out that your grades aren’t good enough for the RMC. However you feel you are smart enough to obtain a degree but those ruddy high school marks are holding you back? Look no further I have just what you are looking for!!!
> 
> http://www.athabascau.ca/
> 
> ...



What the hell are you talking about??

Athabaska University is an accredited distance learning facility, which bestows recognized degrees - I have a BAdm  from them, and it wasn't easy.

What's with this "Nazi" crap??  How does your lifestyle and political beliefs (or others perception thereof) relate to the institution in question??

I think that perhaps your grades weren't "good enough" for a reason.

Edit: Spelling.


----------



## winchable (4 Jul 2006)

I don't think he was knocking the school Roy, merely reccomending it for people who couldn't get into RMC or ROTP because of their highschool marks.

I think the Nazi thing was somehow related to his highschool teacher.

I've got a lot of friends who pick up intersession credits through Athabaska, heard good things.


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Jul 2006)

Che said:
			
		

> I don't think he was knocking the school Roy, merely reccomending it for people who couldn't get into RMC or ROTP because of their highschool marks.
> 
> I think the Nazi thing was somehow related to his highschool teacher.
> 
> I've got a lot of friends who pick up intersession credits through Athabaska, heard good things.



You may be right - however, what you and I think about his intent will remain speculation because of munky99999's lack of clarity in the original post.  This obvious lack of communication skills supports my original opinion - his grades weren't "good enough" for a reason.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jul 2006)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> You may be right - however, what you and I think about his intent will remain speculation because of munky99999's lack of clarity in the original post.  This obvious lack of communication skills supports my original opinion - his grades weren't "good enough" for a reason.



Roy, he's a clown, dont wate your precious time.


----------



## Matty B. (4 Jul 2006)

Don't go to Asthabasca U just because it's a solution to crappy grades. AU is still a university, and although it's not the best school in Canada, it's not going to be a cake-walk either. But if you really want to be an officer, try AU. See what happens... you never know.


----------



## Inspir (4 Jul 2006)

Even if you had less than stellar grades in high school what makes you think you would do any better in University? Lets not forget that these are University courses that where originally intended for people who excelled in high school. If I where to take a University English course and I just barely passed my high school English by the skin on my teeth, what are the chances of doing any better? Especially considering that high school academic English is meant as a catalyst to more advanced post-secondary education.

My two cents.


----------



## Trinity (4 Jul 2006)

Hey

if you can't get into Carleton University....  then
you really have to have crappy grades.

I went to last chance university and my grades were POOR.


----------



## Matty B. (4 Jul 2006)

Take Inspir's advice. Most people have a first year university average 10% lower than their final year of high school. I went to RMC and then University College at the University of Toronto, and they were worlds apart from high school.


----------



## acclenticularis (4 Jul 2006)

I agree with the above re. Athabasca U. is not a cakewalk.  I took some courses once upon a time and found that you had to be supremely disciplined to complete them and do well.  If you could not do so in high school, then good luck when doing a university course entirely away from a regular school setting.  Carleton as Last Chance U. ... except for Journalism, so I hear.


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Jul 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Roy, he's a clown, dont wate your precious time.



Aesop:  

You're right.  I usually ignore these folks, but once in a while (usually when beer is involved), my buttons get pushed and I react.

I regret my reaction now - not because I was wrong, but because I wasted my time reacting to a "clown".


----------



## Inspir (4 Jul 2006)

Roy,

If you don't mind me asking. How long did it take you to finish your degree?


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Jul 2006)

Inspir said:
			
		

> Roy,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking. How long did it take you to finish your degree?



It's embarrassing to admit, but it took me ten years.

Those ten years were filled with four Yugo tours, and an Afghanistan deployment - so I guess that's not so bad after all.

The folks at Athabaska University were outstanding when it came to deployments (giving extensions, excusals, etcetera) - they were also very helpful regarding credits for "real world" experience.

I'd recommend them for anyone interested in "improving" themselves academically.

As a somewhat ironic aside, note that although I have a BAdm from AU, I am currently employed as a Cabinet Maker, using skills I learned at NAIT (Northern Alberta Institute of Technology).

Life is what you make of it, and all knowledge is good - go get some - you won't regret it.


----------



## IrishCanuck (5 Jul 2006)

Ottawa U for Life!



Never pass up a chance to further educate yourself.


----------



## kitrad1 (7 Jul 2006)

Roy,

Well done! You have demonstrated what a motivated person can do. Way to go.

I can relate to how long it takes to accomplish a degree when work is involved.


----------



## on guard for thee (7 Jul 2006)

Couple of Points:

1) Education, no matter what the venue, is always a valuable thing.

2) I've always heard good things about the school being discussed.

3) As an Officer, low on my list of concerns would be your high-school grades. Let's talk about what being an Officer is really about.

4) If you have the character and will, consider doing some time in the ranks. I have often found that UT / CFRs are some of the best Officers that we have.

2.5 cents worth on this one.


----------



## NL_engineer (7 Jul 2006)

Just to add to that, they also make some of the worst (usually the ones that UT/CFR before they reach Cpl.).


----------



## on guard for thee (7 Jul 2006)

Ack WRT the last comment.

My intent was to address seasoned UT / CFRs.

As for the junior Cpl types who UT, the weeding of appropriate candidates is a Chain of Command responsibility.

Cheers


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Just to add to that, they also make some of the worst (usually the ones that UT/CFR before they reach Cpl.).



CFR is for outstanding MCpl and above.........


----------



## Fiji (10 Jul 2006)

I had and 85% average in grade 12 and I am now attending University of Toronto Commerce and Finance program. (Consistently rated top 3 undergraduate business education in Canada) and I did not get into RMC for I was ````up in grade 9 and 10. I really don’t think the system is reflective of the student’s capabilities. Especially with boys who mature a lot later, like myself.

PS: it was a minor blessing in disguise, for I am having a blast at UfT


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Jul 2006)

Fiji said:
			
		

> I had and 85% average in grade 12 and I am now attending University of Toronto Commerce and Finance program. (Consistently rated top 3 undergraduate business education in Canada) and I did not get into RMC for I was ````up in grade 9 and 10. *I really don’t think the system is reflective of the student’s capabilities. Especially with boys who mature a lot later, like myself.*



And how do you think the assessment shold be done?  An essay writing contest?  No ... wait ... that wouldn't work either because the late maturing types weren't paying attention in English/French class either.  So, we should just take your word for it?


----------



## Fiji (10 Jul 2006)

All that I am saying is that being and A student in grade 12, when the courses are hardest, they should overlook my mess ups when I was 14! I took all 3 university math’s(in the Ontario curriculum) with 80% above. I'm doing very well at one of the hardest institutions in Canada. I was already in the reserve and had complete my BMQ when I applied. But yet I was not good enough for the RMC because of academic reasons? Explain that to me? UfT and Queens thought I was. What, is the RMC full of elite academics where the CF thought I was incapable of coping with? Give me a break, who cares what you did in grade 9 and 10? Your 14/15? On top of that being constantly active playing AAA hockey, was student council vice president, and coached a little league team. I’m still applying for ROTP, and that last time I talked to the recruiters they where pretty confident that I would succeed, given my recent university transcript. But a lot of other young guys in my position would have been very turned off. That’s why the system should put more emphasis on the later years.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jul 2006)

Fiji said:
			
		

> All that I am saying is that being and A student in grade 12, when the courses are hardest, they should overlook my mess ups when I was 14! I took all 3 university math’s(in the Ontario curriculum) with 80% above. I'm doing very well at one of the hardest institutions in Canada. I was already in the reserve and had complete my BMQ when I applied. But yet I was not good enough for the RMC because of academic reasons? Explain that to me? UfT and Queens thought I was. What, is the RMC full of elite academics where the CF thought I was incapable of coping with? Give me a break, who cares what you did in grade 9 and 10? Your 14/15? On top of that being constantly active playing AAA hockey, was student council vice president, and coached a little league team. I’m still applying for ROTP, and that last time I talked to the recruiters they where pretty confident that I would succeed, given my recent university transcript. But a lot of other young guys in my position would have been very turned off. That’s why the system should put more emphasis on the later years.



 :crybaby:

If we started to consider every single individual factor, the system would grind to a halt......and everyone already bitches on how slow it is now !!  Standards were set, you dont meet them......have a nice day.


----------



## casing (10 Jul 2006)

Just thought I'd add an opinion to this thread.

I suggest to those persons looking for a "quick fix" to their marks to _not_ take courses from Athabasca unless you are absolutely committed to doing the work.  Do not suspect that simply because the courses (for the most part, anyway) from Athabasca U are taken via distance learning that they are a piece of cake.  Studying "at" Athabasca University is not easy.  I know this from personal experience.  In many respects distance learning is more difficult than the traditional method.

However, that being said, you could still give an Athabasca course a try to see if it is something suitable for you.  You'll get six months to complete it, and if that isn't enough time you can extend it twice for two months each.  A benefit of Athabasca is that you generally work at your own pace so you can complete your assignments when you want and take your exams when you decide to.  If you find that the style of delivery just isn't working out for you, withdrawal deadlines are very accommodating.

I think that for many people with a local university or college, looking into continuing education options would serve their purpose.  Many schools now have programs leading to degrees that you can complete via continuing education.

PS: It makes me cringe every time I see it, so let me correct everyone right now.  It is Athabas*c*a with a 'c', not a 'k'.  I expect I probably wouldn't care if it wasn't for the fact I lived there for 4 years.


----------



## brihard (10 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> if you can't get into Carleton University....  then
> you really have to have crappy grades.
> ...



Hey, I resent that, Padre!  Carleton isn't garbage anymore, particularly some of the programs. The criminology honours program I'm in is particularly well regarded, as well as their journalism, and surprisingly a few of their engineering and science programs.


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Jul 2006)

Casing said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> PS: It makes me cringe every time I see it, so let me correct everyone right now.  It is Athabas*c*a with a 'c', not a 'k'.  I expect I probably wouldn't care if it wasn't for the fact I lived there for 4 years.



You are absolutely correct - and I know better, yet I STILL did it!


----------

